# "Lure Wt." Question



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

On surf rods, if it says "Lure Wt. 2-4oz." does that mean your entire rig (bait chunk, rig, sinker, hook, etc.) should be NO more than 4 oz.? or that your Sinker can only be between 2-4 oz.'s? Thanks.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Weight ratings on fishing rods are NOWHERE near standardized. They mean little to nothing. 

Examples:

1. A Daiwa Emblem 12' caster rated 5-8 oz. will throw a MAX of four ounces.

2. An Ocean Master 12' rated 3-6 oz. needs at LEAST 6oz. to work well, and will throw 8oz. just fine.

To further confuse the issue, just because I can make rod "X" work well with 3 oz., doesn't mean anyone else can. You might like it better with 4 oz...or maybe even 2 oz.

Over time, and handling rods, you can learn to "feel them out" in the store, and judge what it'll throw for you.

Reading the rating stamped on a rod is near worthless...

You won't need to worry about "total payload" weight if you are casting shrimp bites, or small chunks, but if you are throwing a mullet head that weighs in at 3-4 ounces, it'll come into play.

Tell us specifically what you need a rod to do, and we can give you some suggestions, for a place to start...


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Railroader said:


> Weight ratings on fishing rods are NOWHERE near standardized. They mean little to nothing.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> ...


great post RR...ratings are guide lines...with the way you throw it may be different...a 2-6 may like 4 for the best distance, but will do [email protected] in a pinch...or do a 1oz lure when you need it to...I have no confidence in a rod that says 2-10, 4-16, etc...they may be out there, but I havent thrown one...you don't fish with just 1 rod , do you?...a little more info would be nice...


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

i have a okuma bait runner. I want to get a tsunami 9'0 or 10. i throw herring heads and 2-4oz on a ff rig with some braid.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Then grab up a 10' Tsunami Airwave...

Either of these would work well.

TSAWSS1002XH 10.0', 2 piece, 20 - 40#, 3 - 6 oz. $86.00 

TSAWSS1102H 11.0', 2 piece, 20 - 40#, 3 - 5 oz. $86.00 


I've been looking for an excuse to buy one of those!!..


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

Railroader said:


> TSAWSS1002XH 10.0', 2 piece, 20 - 40#, 3 - 6 oz. $86.00
> 
> TSAWSS1102H 11.0', 2 piece, 20 - 40#, 3 - 5 oz. $86.00


Can I get away with 1 of these? 

TSAWSS-902MH 9'0" 12-25 1-3 1/4 
TSAWSS-1002MH 10'0" 15-30 2-4 

Or do I need H action? Im def NOT getting an 11', and I really want a 9'. Thanks


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

If you wanna throw four ounces, you could probably use the 1002MH, and do fine. The little 9 footer more than likely won't like throwing 4 very well...Hard to say without actually putting hands on it, and here is the spot where all the variables come into play...

I like to err to the heavy side...


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

RR is right on the issues. I'd consider adding that the action rating is also a guide. But these "guides" can be useful just don't depend on them to be consistent when comparing between brands. The more of a heaver the stiffer the action. Consider the total weight including bait. Keep in mind that a stiffer action is also less sensitive. So getting the bait there is half of the objective.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Within the rating it doesn’t matter what it might be 2-6 oz 4-8 oz or what ever, you have to look for the sweet spot which could be anywhere in-between those ratings you'll just have to experiment with the rod to find the sweet spot.


----------

